# NBA Regular Season GAME 13: Houston Rockets @ Memphis Grizzlies



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*











Rockets-Grizzlies Preview



*ROCKETS​*




































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Ryan Bowen
SG: Luther Head  
PG: David Wesley​
*GRIZZLIES​*




































SF: Shane Battier 
PF: Pau Gasol 
C: Lorenzen Wright 
SG: Eddie Jones 
PG: Damon Stoudamire​
Rockets will likely be without McGrady tonight, so this one could get ugly for us...Rockets could possibly pull this one out, but I wont count on it.

Grizzlies 101
Rockets 91


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

sad but I think rockets lose too...97-83


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

I disagree, we have put in good showings against some of the top teams and come out without a win. Our backcourt is finally shooting well and if yao has a good game i think we can win.

rockets:98
grizzlies: 90

yao ming- 20pts,12rbs
luther head- 16pts, 8rbs, 6asts


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

No way Rox will go 3-10, and I've been watching clips of the 95 & 96 Houston championship run... so Rox will win 

Yao's a genuine competitor, he will have the last game in his mind, when he played so poorly. He will come out firing.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

time will tell.C'mon Rox.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

i guess tmacs not playing


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wesley is on fire!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I love DW in 1st Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

11-0
good signs early


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

by the way its really smithys1510 im at tmac41s house


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

holy... Dwes finally found his shot???


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wesley is sweet!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

tmac41 said:


> by the way its really smithys1510 im at tmac41s house


lol, I was just wondering how a Mavs fan came to our board and cheer for Rockets.:biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> holy... Dwes finally found his shot???


ever since he was listed as a candidate for All-Star game :angel:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> No way Rox will go 3-10, and I've been watching clips of the 95 & 96 Houston championship run... so Rox will win


The '94 Rockets started off 22-1, and in '95 started off 9-0, so I wouldn't use that as a precedent.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis is taking a page out of Phoenix's book and not letting Yao touch the ball without Battier and another help defender coming over. Howard really needs to start taking some shots if Yao is going to ever get the ball 1-on-1.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> ever since he was listed as a candidate for All-Star game :angel:


:laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The '94 Rockets started off 22-1, and in '95 started off 9-0, so I wouldn't use that as a precedent.


the '95 rockets were also the lowest seed to ever win a championship, if memory serves.

yao shots aint fallin today either, thats not good.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yao shots aint fallin today either, thats not good.


nope...finally he learns to save the shots for 4th Q.:wink:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The '94 Rockets started off 22-1, and in '95 started off 9-0, so I wouldn't use that as a precedent.



Well that's an inspiring performance, not to mention the playoff heroics and clutch plays of those years... Remember after the 9-0 start, we had a slump when Hakeem was injured, which brought about the OT for Drexler trade... Hakeem, Horry, Maxwell, Otis Thorpe, Kenny Smith, Cassell the rookie, led by Rudy T... will we ever get back to those glory days? 

It took Drexler around 12 years before he got his championship, Hakeem 10... there's still plenty of time for our youngsters to get there


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Reb 8vs12 off 1vs4..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with an uninspiring performance today. Once he touches the ball he needs to turnaround and shoot it. My goodness, everyone knows he can't afford to dribble with 2 guys around him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

brick contest? :boohoo:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> brick contest? :boohoo:


 For Memphis, yeah.

Houston just cannot make a good pass. Horrible.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

by the looks of it, yao and pau have cancelled each other out. both of them are having a bad game


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

ohhhh,damn...we cant expect our contender play worse than us!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

yao better not play much in the 2nd half hes a turn over machine!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> yao better not play much in the 2nd half hes a turn over machine!


*sign*...
what he needs is self-confidence! never blame yourself, Yao,C'mon!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Reb 19VS26 off 2vs8


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

see,Yao's back! :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Swift has picked up his game lately, but he still can't pass. 
That left thunder dunk was crazy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

4th quarter meltdown starts again,huh?


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

damn eddie jones


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> 4th quarter meltdown starts again,huh?


yeah, that's Rox. :boohoo:


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

too little too late from yao i think


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

we suck again.... :brokenhea


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

if yao played like this in the 1st half we wouldve won.
whos up next for us?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

man, the Rockets don't look like they can win any games without TMAC :dead:

anyway, you can no longer say Yao breaks down late in the game.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

chicago up next at toyota center

we have to win that surely


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

so many TOs!
ok,3-10. I wonder why we won so many games in preseason?but now.....
anyway, tough schdule is over, we are gonna win :banana:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

skykisser said:


> we suck again.... :brokenhea


I'm not watching another one of these pathetic games until TMac returns, I don't care what kind of fan that makes me, this is just sorry. One minute left in the game, down five points and not one of these idiots goes for a three???? Yao set a pick for Head, Barry, nobody thinks to go for three? 
You stupid-jackholes!!!!!!! I can't watch this crap til Tracy comes back, I am now officially a FAIRWEATHER FAN... :curse: expletives being yelled...


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

what's with skip, is he really injured or JVG just hate him now (not that i cam blame him)


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> what's with skip, is he really injured or JVG just hate him now (not that i cam blame him)


 stress fracture in his leg.

it occurred at the end of last thursday's game at SA


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

skykisser said:


> so many TOs!
> ok,3-10. I wonder why we won so many games in preseason?but now.....
> anyway, tough schdule is over, we are gonna win :banana:


oops, Bulls won in SBC center tonight!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm speechless. We just suck right now, simple as that. I really thought this team would be able to do better than this even without T-Mac, at least a .500 team. I'm not giving up yet, not by a long shot, but this is embarassing...


----------

